# SEQUENCE Garage (Toronto, Canada)...



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Hello all,

Just informing everybody that a new shop is in the works! (www.sequence-garage.com) *Temporary Layout Only*

Our online store will be up sometime next week and we will feature both common and exclusive parts not found on other online parts stores and shops alike (all JDM)!

We also have various SR20DET kits for all you Nissan nutz... *like myself*... and even stock engines available with ECU, Wiring Harness, Tranny... and lots of love!  

We also have available Power Enterprises Twin Turbo Kit for the 350Z... so if you are interested, please contact me at [email protected] for more information and pricing. We will be putting our orders in soon.

We are also going to be the distributor for WORK Wheels in Eastern Canada. As such, if you are interested, please let me know before orders go our for this month.

All the best and glad to be helping the Nissan community in Canada!!!

Cheers,
KaOz./G Pawelec
SEQUENCE Garage.


----------

